# Gdynia - modernistic Polish city



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Gdynia is city in northern Poland, on Baltic Sea coast. Population is 250.000 people, but together with other cities of so called Tricity and surrounding small cities and villages it's about 1.000.000 people aglomeration.










Other major cities of Tricity is resort city of Sopot and Gdańsk with it's beautiful Old Town. However this thread is about Gdynia so let's focus on this city.

Gdynia gained city rights on 10th of February, 1926 so it's very young. City was planned from zero (there were only small fishermen's village in the area) and built on sandy beaches and water (by setting sand-filled concrete blocks on the sea bottom - whole harbour is built on them). Building this city was huge achievment in that - hard for Poland - times. We were only few years after regaining independence. Till this day, Gdynia is most known for modern harbour, fresh architecture and many beautiful modernistic buildings that I'll show later in this thread 

Modernistic planning can be seen in the streets arrangement and buildings - fortunately centre of Gdynia wasn't destroyed too much during the war so everything is preserved 

Let's start with photos:

*Natural enviroment*

































































Forests and green areas are very important things in the city - wherever you are it's only a few minutes from some forest  









- This one is for example only few minutes from hectic city centre.

*Infrastructure & Communication*

Highway and ferry terminal:









So called 'pink road' - one of main roads in Gdynia:









Buses:




































*Harbour and shipyard*














































Marina and city Aquarium










*Modern architecture*

Sea Towers building (photo by user Exar Kun)









By me (bit older photo)









Other modern buildings








































































_In next posts: Modernistic architecture of 30's and historical photos  Coming soon._
_ Let's see if you are at least a bit interested _


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

*Modernism in Gdynia*





































City Hall:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice kay:


----------



## Gorgon (Oct 18, 2005)

Very charming. That Sea Towers building, is pretty cool.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Elvenking said:


> Sea Towers building (photo by user Exar Kun)


Nice tower


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

*Historical Photos (some are bit sad)*

Pre-war period

In 1913









In 1926









Few years later...





























Construction of the Harbour:









German occupation
During ww2 Gdynia (Gotenhafen) was very important Kriegsmarine base. All of famous German warships visited it. Bismarck, Tirpitz, Scharnhorst, Gneisenau, unfinished aircraft carrier Graf Zeppelin and many more.























































Right... so that's all for now.

Edit: If you're further interested look at this nice link:
http://www.gotenhafen.pl/index.html
In the top-right corner you have english-language menu. Many old photos. I don't put them here because of copyritghts


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have to go there. LOve the Art Moderne.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

I heard Gdansk was better


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

^^ Gdansk is bigger, and has a bigger historic centre, so! 

This is a nice city by the way, really like those modern buildings.


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Gdańsk is just different hno: It's old city, dates back to year 997, so is over 1,000 years old. Gdynia gained city rights in 1926, it's just totally different. We do not have monuments, very old gothic churches, rennessaince city hall and so on. This is fresh, modern city, with lots of pubs, restaurants, nice architecture, and sea  It's just good place to live, rest or make business.

Gdynia, Sopot and Gdańsk are in general joined as so called Tricity, all laying by the sea. You have only few minutes from one to another.

One more historical:









Aquarium:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Historical pics are awesome


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pics.


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Some from flickr:






































*Here the freedom was born! Gdynia Shipyard, where on 17.12 1970 Polish Police started to shoot shipyard workers going to work. 16 people killed, including accidentaly shot teenagers. The road to freedom has begun...*

















Now shipyards are during liquidation. EU made us close them.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Some of my photos



























































































Some old, but still nice photos by ZielonyGP


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Very cool city. Maybe I'll get there when I'm in the Tri-City. I think it has more art moderne and deco than any city in Europe.


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

In fact it doesn't have almost any Art Deco. Only one true 100% Art Deco building here is abandoned (  ) building of Bank from 20's. Propably will be renewed as some 4*/5* hotel. It used to be amazing inside, I was few times when I was very young and the bank was still there. Typical 20's american atmosphere. The only thing missing were gangsters and cigarette smoke mist 









(right side of pic)

Some houses though has very little details of this style.

Gdynia is just Polish capital of modernism, it's famous for it  I think it's a pity that so few foreigners know this city. Maybe it'll change. Some big events are to take place here - Tall ships Races 2009 and once again Heineken Open'er festival. And also I hope many people will come here during Euro 2012, because Gdańsk is a host city and Gdynia has many hotels that propably will be needed


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

A friend of mine from the US goes there all the time and loves it very much. In fact I think he may live there now part of the year, that is,. in Gdansk. I will hopefully visit in 2010.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

I love the tri-cities, I didn't really get to visit much of Gydnia but Sopot and Gdansk are very nice.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

A Little Modern


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Click to enlarge, sorry for big size 

Sea Towers






Yes, I know, this building is controversial :nuts: During different parts of day and in different weather, elevation may look totally different 








And one, nice neoclassical (?) house, to make a difference


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Interesting project of further city center development, near the Sea Towers building:










Beginning of some skyline?


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Older pic from April - pier in Orłowo district (spa and luxury residental district)









All pics from here http://picasaweb.google.com/maruchamax


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

:redx:

It just only me?


----------



## kemet1984 (Jun 22, 2008)

Good sets, these. I liked this one too: http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/183/dsc00214g.jpg


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

kamilbuk said:


> :redx:
> 
> It just only me?


:dunno: Maybe google picasa isn't best site to place pictures...

Link to the gallery http://picasaweb.google.com/maruchamax/VFRIFRCzyliGdyniaWeMgle#


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

barbapapa said:


>


:cheers2:


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

its amazing, 
I never thought in such beauty in a little city!


----------



## kamilbuk (Jul 31, 2007)

Elvenking said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/maruchamax/VFRIFRCzyliGdyniaWeMgle#


Thanks, mate. Awesome photos of Gdynia in the fog.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

^^ wow :shocked:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Visited Gdynia for some hours as part of my Gdansk trip. A shame the first photos in this thread are not visible anymore.


----------

